# Electronic Gas door release



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

For one, this really isnt audio, but my electronics thread got moved here so i guess this is the right forum.

I installed my electronic trunk release and i wanted to install a solenoid on my gas door as well and just get rid of the trunk release lever. Has anyone ever done this? Also how would i get to the gas door, im guessing i would have to take off the left rear quarter panel to get to it.

If no one has, i guess I will just try it and hope it works out for the best


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> For one, this really isnt audio, but my electronics thread got moved here so i guess this is the right forum.
> 
> I installed my electronic trunk release and i wanted to install a solenoid on my gas door as well and just get rid of the trunk release lever. Has anyone ever done this? Also how would i get to the gas door, im guessing i would have to take off the left rear quarter panel to get to it.
> 
> If no one has, i guess I will just try it and hope it works out for the best


I guess we can keep this here, I see no need to really move it since we're talking about electronics. I believe the trunk release and gas door release is on the same cable (since it's one lever). The cable sits in a natural position, when it's yanked one way, the trunk is released, when it's yanked the other way, it releases the gas door. Pulling solenoids can pretty much go anywhere, in there. I would suggest you remove a bit of the original cable, cut it out and jus leave enough to where the trunk and gas cover are 2 different cables, attach a solenoid to each cable and you're set.

It's pretty much a thing where you have to see for yourself and custom do it, it's hard for a person like me to give you a step-by-step b/c it's a custom thing. I guess if you're a mechanical person, you'll figure out a solution. my suggestion is you take a look for yourself and see what needs to be done, the main part of the mechanism is inside the trunk. Take the carpet off on the driver's side and the cables should be jus over the rear shock mount.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i know how to do it, but i was just wondering if anyone has ever tried this. I figure i wil lget rid of that lever so if someone breaks in to steal my system, they wont have an easy way into the trunk. I will hide the buttons for the fuel door and the trunk. Just some little custom thing that i thought up


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nevermind, it wouldnt work without a TON of customization


----------

